# Ice fishing lures



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I need some help. I dont know much about these, and am looking for any info on what people like, and how to use them effectively.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know much about them either, thanks fishglyph!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Can you use spinners and spoons through the ice?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The Rat Finkee type of lure is commonly known as an ice fly, and I have the best luck using them as secondary lures tied about 18" above a slender spoon like this in 1/16 oz sizes:

http://www.customjigsandspins.com/icefi ... spoon.html

Use the slender spoon as your weight, and tip both with a live wax worm. About as often as not, the shiny spoon will attract a fish, which will then take the ice fly. I get about 50/50 on the spoon vs the ice fly. Perch eyes are also great to tip the both lures with if you happen to be catching some perch.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have added some new plastics to my ice fishing arsenal.
Maniac Custom Lures makes Ice Cut'rs and Gizzy Bugs that have become my go to jigs for not only ice fishing, but they work great with a spinning rod and a water bubble.
They both come in a wide varity of colors and the Gizzy Bugs are very small and work great on a 1/32oz or a 1/64oz jig head.
Ice Cut'rs work best with a 1/16oz jig head.
Try fishing with a Gizzy Bug tied about 10" above an Ice Cut'r.
One in dark color like brown or dark green and the other in a light color like white or clear with flakes in it.
Mantua fished very well with this combo, producing Perch, Bluegill, Rainbow Trout and LMB in the same day.
Strawberry was also very good with the same combo.
As the bite slowed later in the morning, I just used an Ice Cut'r by it's self, so I could detect the light bites.
Add meal worm, wax worm or cut bait to both.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Can these be purchased locally, say at Sportsman's, or only on the web?


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you. That was very helpful.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

I like using Foxie Jigs, Paddlebugs, and Gitzits.


----------

